# GALETTES BY CHRISTOPHER FELDER AND CAMILLE LESECQ - English version?



## ejhcook (Dec 3, 2020)

I am new so admins if this is the wrong place for this let me know!
I am looking to gift this for to an English speaker. 
https://www.pastrychefsboutique.com...es-des-rois-de-la-patisserie-pastry-and-desse
Does it exist in English? Where can I buy it if so?

If not, do you have suggestions for a Galette based cookbook?

Thank you!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

It's only available in French; but if you reach out to Kitchen Arts and Letters (a bookseller in NYC) they can guide you in your selection and make recommendations.


----------



## ejhcook (Dec 3, 2020)

jcakes said:


> It's only available in French; but if you reach out to Kitchen Arts and Letters (a bookseller in NYC) they can guide you in your selection and make recommendations.


Thank you! I called. They didn't have what I was looking for. I went in a different direction.


----------

